# what is this, bumps on comb



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Strudel is 7. He got these bumps and they can't be pulled off. It appears that they are drying up. I have used anti fungals that didn't work. Anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are the growths waxy feeling? Years ago my best friend had issues with waxy growth, nothing the size of your boy's, someone suggested mites. She started treating for mites and I'll be flipped they were right. 

I need to see if there might be anything else it could be that can be found.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I haven't seen mites, however I will treat for them anyway. Strange things happen sometimes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She never saw any either, she thought the other person had gone round the bend. I'll try to get hold of her and ask if she remembers who told her what it might be. I know it was another Silkie breeder that suggested it. 

Like you, she thought it was fauvus and treated it but it never got better only seemed to get worse. 

I don't know if she ever told me what she used to get rid of them.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

The pathologist that I showed the pictures to would probably really like so see more pictures.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay, not a problem. My camera takes great closeups!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Deeply interesting... And nasty


----------

